# Meet Blossom Dandy & Willow



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

So hopefully my pics will work this time


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

You don't use liners in your FN? Do you just pull the trays out everyday and wash them?


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I didnt even know they had liners for the trays in the FN cage. It gets wiped out everyday if need be, but i disinfect the trays on the weekend. All three of them use the girly room, so all thats ever is laying around is the occasional pieces of bedding & food. What do the liners look like? You use them all the time?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think there are official FN liners; we all just use towels or fleece and clip them down. My boys kinda have the idea of the litterbox, but I still have to spot clean every darn day, and the towels just make it easier with the scent marking and the rattie urine trail.

I would surely go without them if it just wasn't so loud when they ran around on it. The cage is at the foot of my bed and towels really hush the noise.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

omgoodness! if it was at the end of my bed, i think id have towels down too. I keep my cage downstairs and we really dont ever hear them at night. I had them in my room, but my husband couldnt sleep when they ran their marathons on the wheel. Hence the reason I got the new cage.


----------



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Dandy is just so dandy


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Willow will be mine...MMMWWWWAAAAHHHHAAAAAA LOL! I can tell you all that Berks Ratties are as sweet as they are cute!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

hey you! get your own teddy bear rex! lol


----------

